# How Do These Open



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I was going over the outside of the 300bh today, and looking at the low point drains underneath, and noticed 2 of these coming down. I couldnt unscrew them...by hand anyway, and didnt want to force them, so I figured I'd post here....I need to get the pink stuff out, so how do I drain these? They look like caps.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

They are caps and they are a bugger to get off. Use pliers and twist, they will give.

Mike


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks..i'll be crawling under there tomorrow...removing, and putting on a better solution...


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

X2 - They do unscrew. Mine unscrewed with just pliers. You might want to use two pliers just to be safe. Be sure water supply is off and turn on the hot & cold faucet in the kitchen first.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> They are caps and they are a bugger to get off. Use pliers and twist, they will give.
> 
> Mike


x2


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use pliers but do not squeeze too hard or you will crack them.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Use pliers but do not squeeze too hard or you will crack them.


I've figured that out the hard way myself. They do crack pretty easy. Luckily they're easy to replace.


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

I also found out the hard way that they crack easily. Just driving down a gravel road will shoot up rocks and crack them. I just replaced them with a metal valve.

Boomer


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I've discovered the simplest way to get the pink stuff out is waiting until the first camping trip of the season. Once I'm all hooked up I flush the entire system. Quick and easy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I see no value of using this type of valve. I cut if off and replace with a simple twist valve.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

I had the dealer winterize the camper this year. I didn't have a chance to dewinterize, so I thought I'd do it at the campsite like Southpaw had mentioned above. However, when I got to the campground, I realized that both caps were missing -- so we had no water in the trailer for the weekend.

I am thinking that it's probably better to replace these with valves as others have done instead of trying to get the dealer to send me caps. We live far enough away that it's probably cheaper to go to Lowe's than to pay gas to get to the dealer.

Does anyone have a picture of what their finished valve looks like?

Thanks!


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Irishcampers said:


> I had the dealer winterize the camper this year. I didn't have a chance to dewinterize, so I thought I'd do it at the campsite like Southpaw had mentioned above. However, when I got to the campground, I realized that both caps were missing -- so we had no water in the trailer for the weekend.
> 
> I am thinking that it's probably better to replace these with valves as others have done instead of trying to get the dealer to send me caps. We live far enough away that it's probably cheaper to go to Lowe's than to pay gas to get to the dealer.
> 
> ...


Also, any sense of what size valve I should be buying?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know about changing to a valve but any RV supply place or trailer supply place would carry the caps for a couple of bucks. I lost one after I loosened them and forgot to tighten them before taking off. Picked up a couple at the trailer supply place. You might be able to order them off the internet if you have a week or so before you camp


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I see no value of using this type of valve. I cut if off and replace with a simple twist valve.


D I T T O !!!!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Have seen one person on this board that had put lines that had put lines and valves from these lines to the outside of the camper so he didn't have to crawl under. Easily done with plastic fittings and lines from any Farm and Home store. So far all I have broken is the plastic plug in the hot water heater. Replaced it with a brass valve.


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Go to lowes or home depot get some 1/2 pex 1/4 turn valves cut lines and crimp new valves on. Makes it real simple to use.


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Troy n Deb said:


> Go to lowes or home depot get some 1/2 pex 1/4 turn valves cut lines and crimp new valves on. Makes it real simple to use.


That leads me to a question. Is that really PEX tubing in the trailer, or just something similar? If you use pex crimp connections do they last ok?


----------

